# Nicholas "Nick / Adrian / Adrienne" Cohea



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 28, 2017)

*Nicholas T Cohea
AKA: Nick Cohea, Adrian Olcott Cohea, Adrienne Cohea
 Born: March 6, 1989
Age: 28
Graduated from UVic with CompSci degree in 2011
2312 3rd Ave #510
Seattle WA 98121

Website
Twitter (archive)
Facebook (archive)
GitHub (archive)
Mastadon (archive does not work)​
GitHub Codes include:
bathroom.code
covfefe​*​*


 *​
Allow me to set the stage here. Imagine that you're a bit of a geek with some nerdy hobbies. You like and are proficient in stuff like chess, programming, and you seem to be bright and employable. You've moved from Helena, Montana to Victoria in Canada, back to Helena, changed your name, then settling in Seattle, Washington; a growing tech hub.

You're a "distinguished scholar"



https://www.hefmt.org/documents/coe/coe2007booklet.pdf

Now imagine that because you're good at computers and chess you overestimate how intelligent you actually are and wind up being sucked into an unhealthy internet swamp of liars, scammers, convicted pedophiles, emotional abusers and political extremists who encourage illegal activities and protect criminals in the name of their cause. And you protect them too because otherwise they'll viciously turn on you.

Congratulations, you've just put yourself in the shoes of Nick Cohea.

After "TransEthics" founder and owner Toren Valimir called for "trans hackers" to take down our site in order to protect the reputation of a convicted pedophile calling himself Freyja Falke, Nick showed up willing to do "recon":




Now this piqued my interest. Because obviously if you're willing to openly post about planning to hack a website you don't like you either have something embarrassing to hide or you are completely brainwashed by the people surrounding you. In this case it's a little bit of both.

We aren't the only website being targeted for cyber attacks by our little wannabe hacker. Hatreon is as well.







List of other Rat Kings Cohea is tied to/following:
Laurelai Bailey



Zinnia Jones (a tweet to Zinnia)
Thorne Melcher (a tweet to Horny Thorney)
Magdalene Visaggio (tweet)
Eleanor "BootlegGirl" Lockhart
Katelyn Burns
Christopher "Nullblanc" Jacob
Chelsea Manning
Sarah Butts
Katherine Cross
Aeryn Simpson/SFtheWolf
Peter Coffin
(all checked with DoesFollow.com)

And for bonus lolcow points he's also a fan of Zoe Quinn
And Kelly Ellis




What is it with Rat Kings and knives/crossbows and a propensity for violence?



https://archive.fo/icZFu












doubt.png

It totally isn't toxic masculinity



After all, Adrienne is against that!

Thinks its okay to be a braggart just because he isn't homophobic or transphobic.



Reminder: this person whiteknights for alcoholic grifters and by-proxy convicted pedophiles declaring themselves to be morally superior because they have the correct politics.

Thinks liberals hate trannies




Christians are more dangerous to trannies than Muslims are. http://archive.md/93Q0S




Obligatory Thirst. http://archive.md/fnSoS

Transpeople make a really tiny percentage of the population, it's impossible for most bisexuals to be trannies. http://archive.md/OTTIE




As a final amusing note: recently Cohea was hit by a car but was fine.







Special thanks to @Hellfire, @zedkissed60, @Army Burger, and @Jaiman for help in digging for this OP.


----------



## KM 749 (Nov 28, 2017)

Twitter is like a skimming procedure that lets the cows' milk curdle their reputations and rise to the surface to be scooped out and roasted.

And shit, most of those comments in the OP were made within a period of 48 hours at the very least.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Nov 28, 2017)

This is, what, the fourth trannycow Toren has brought to our attention in a week?  Kind of amazing that none of these idiots have figured out what's up with that.


----------



## KM 749 (Nov 28, 2017)

He was apparently a sperg at least since the beginning of his Twitter account:



He's proud of his jogging ability, so much so that it constitutes about 90% of his tweets prior to Trump's election.
https://runkeeper.com/user/AdrianCohea




It goes without saying that he was dissatisfied by the 2016 election results.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 28, 2017)

"Liberals hate trans people at least as much if not more than conservatives."

Trans people? No. Gynephelic troons? Oh hell yeah. We're past get off my side, you make my side look bad, and finally realizing you were never on our side to begin with. Get rekt. 

Also I think I'm going to name my gaming computer Chad.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 28, 2017)

Does this groundbreaking 'recon' involve whining at Cloudflare on Twitter?  Cos I think I might have deja vu from the last three times some random rat king troons claimed the same thing.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 28, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


>



Bilbo Baggins would blush at that twink knife.


----------



## Jaiman (Nov 28, 2017)

Nick gets mad at Twitter bots because he can't find anything else to be mad at. https://archive.fo/OTTIE https://archive.fo/H0H2G


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 28, 2017)

This is the first person I've seen use #MeToo incorrectly. It's about _sexual _harassment/assault, not assault and battery.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Nov 29, 2017)

Who would win in a 1337 hax fight?

one tranny faggot or some fancy Russian bear?


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Nov 29, 2017)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> Who would win in a 1337 hax fight?
> 
> one tranny faggot or some fancy Russian bear?


If that's a particular Russian Bear that we know then the fucking faggot would be found dead 2 months later with 5 bullets into him.


----------



## Done (Nov 29, 2017)

He seems to like projecting this personality of  a socially-conscious conspiracy-exposing hacker.. without actually exposing anything or doing anything of note.

I would pay money to watch him fight Skylar Ittner in cyberspace or IRL. They seem like 2 autistic peas in a pod if you discount the politics.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 29, 2017)

Note:  Hatreon is such a fake piece of shit they banned us.  Anyone trusting that shit service deserves the ass rape they will get the moment even a single autist throws a temper tantrum at their site.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 30, 2017)

https://twitter.com/AdrienneCohea/status/936105243648991232
http://archive.md/C6nHY

D & D player confirmed. Apparently not a very good roleplayer because he could only get into the game if the character he played was a chick.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 3, 2017)

Shilling for that thing Alex Leal was involved with, Hypatia


 

Fan of Peter Coffin


 

Thinks being agains extreme Political Correctness is anti-LGBT and racist (of course!)


 

Thinks schools exist to demonize queers? Thats a new one.


 

fucking cringe


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Dec 4, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Note:  Hatreon is such a fake piece of shit they banned us.  Anyone trusting that shit service deserves the ass rape they will get the moment even a single autist throws a temper tantrum at their site.


The same service that allows ED and Richard Spencer banned kiwifarms. Makes sense to me.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Aug 7, 2019)

Crossover with McKinnon



http://archive.md/dEmoq


----------



## 0 2 (Jul 16, 2020)

Crossover with Kevin Gibes.


----------

